# Armadillos as a pet in uk



## Shleebee

Hello. I was trying to find out some information about keeping an armadillo as a pet in the uk but couldn't find much. 
Is it legal to keep them as pets in the uk?
How easy/hard are they to keep?
What do they eat?
Do they have to be kept in a special enclosure?
Where is the best place to buy then from? I'm not decided on buying one but obviously I don't want one that has been brought up wrong and ends up being poorly. 
Thank you


----------



## Moshpitviper

We recently had some lesser screamers. They are very cool critters. They are insectivorous and go through Mealworms like they are going out of fashion. Expect to pay over 5k for a pair.


----------



## Kiel

I hear they stink.


----------



## mrcriss

Moshpitviper said:


> We recently had some lesser screamers. They are very cool critters. They are insectivorous and go through Mealworms like they are going out of fashion.* Expect to pay over 5k for a pair*.


I don't know about screamers, but there are other species that don't cost that much.


----------



## Tarron

mrcriss said:


> I don't know about screamers, but there are other species that don't cost that much.


I recently saw a pair of 6 bandeds near me going for about 2k.

I also heard they can stink, but can be rewarding to keep too. If you search the forum, there is at least 1 informative thread that I know of.


----------



## peterf

I have a pair of 6 banded and the female is due to give birth soon.
They do pong a bit (not as bad as many mammals) but the primary consideration with the bigger species is space.
They are very active and need huge enclosures and outdoor runs. They are immensely competent diggers and cause subsidence under the foundations of your home very quickly!
Any outdoor runs need to be dug out and concreted or wired with substantial care taken to avoid them digging to the outside.
They would have been hugely useful to the guys in Colditz!


----------



## Ophioussa

Didn't know you'd bred her Pete, well done! You ARE nuts though!

See you Friday if you are about.


----------

